

Offer HN: Front-End Web Development. - RDDavies

I'd be happy to take some designs, convert to HTML/CSS/implement some JS for folks. Or Wordpress themes. Perhaps some PHP work as well :).
======
RDDavies
FWIW, this is gratis, in the spirit of the other Hacker "giftings" as of late.
Keep in the holiday spirit :).

------
lachyg
Hey, I've got a set of designs: <http://collectivejam.com/Homepages/> I was
going to ask one of the team members to do it, but if you'd like too (and
maybe consider taking one of the initial positions at CollectiveJam) then that
would be awesome!

My email is lachy@collectivejam.com

~~~
fourstar
Who designed those? They look really good.

~~~
lachyg
Email me at that address and I'll connect you, he's amazing, best designer
I've EVER worked with.

If you're interested in seeing the backend check:
<http://collectivejam.com/Backend%20Pages/>

~~~
lachyg
Well, it seems a few are interested... <http://cl.ly/52c96e02aa4c5e4c4342>

~~~
jdee
<http://www.adamvana.com> right?

~~~
lachyg
No, he did the backend designs.

~~~
spicyj
<http://claudiucioba.com/>?

------
rscott
There has been a really cool growth in these types of posts lately. As
somewhat of a beginner in some of the areas required to become a great
startup, it's nice to know someone potentially has your back and is willing to
lend a hand.

------
vidushi
Take a look at <http://www.groupsense.com>

For demo: <http://acmecorp.groupsense.com/login/display.php> login:
allison@acmecorp.com password: pass12

I would be happy to post before and after screenshots of your work on the
site.

Thanks, vidushi@groupsense.com

~~~
DJN
Authentication currently fails if there are trailing spaces in the username.

You need to trim the username before validating it.

~~~
vidushi
Thanks for pointing this bug out. I will fix it asap.

------
hariis
First, thanks for the offer.

If you still have the bandwidth, can you please take a look at the home page
of <http://caniafforditnow.com> and offer an alternate design suggestion. We
got negative feedback about the colors and color combination, so simply your
advise on some alternate designs would be very helpful.

my email hrajagopal(at)yahoooooooo.com

------
inovica
We need some designs doing for a project that we're doing in November for the
November Startup Sprint: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398>

If anyone is interested, let me know. Also, we need some good progammers -
both PHP and Python. My email address can be found in my profile :)

------
whimsy
I've had this idea for a logarithmic calendar/timeline for event aggregation
purposes... but I don't know where to start.

I have some experience programming in C, Python, and Java, and a wee bit of
HTML/CSS experience, but no JS or JS-related stuff. Do you think you could
give me some pointers on how I could go about implementing this kind of thing?

~~~
codejoust
A good way to build an first app in Python would be to go through the google
app engine docs for python, they provide the ability to deploy your app and
have a good api. To learn javascript, if you already know C the syntax itself
is a lot like C, but there is the dom and dynamically typed variables. A good
way to start might be learning some javascript basics and taking a look at
jQuery: <http://docs.jquery.com/Tutorials:Getting_Started_with_jQuery>. Hope
that helps!

~~~
whimsy
Are there any specific libraries or features that would be particularly
salient to this endeavor?

~~~
jiaaro
for javascript in the browser jQuery is a godsend.

if you like functional programming check out underscore.js

jquery ui is a jQuery plugin that eases many ui tasks, but be careful - it's
easy to go overboard.

------
phoenix24
Not stealing your thunder, but with few free hours at my disposal, I could
lend a hand to someone aswell.

I could take some designs, and implement corresponding HTML/CSS/JS for them.
glad to help! my email is in the profile.

------
andrewljohnson
Would you care to fix some bugs in my website that I have on a list :)

Such as... my slideshow doesn't look right in Chrome, and my wiki is sort of
broken.

It's appengine django.

I'd actually pay for this work!

~~~
RDDavies
Send me an email :).

------
bobz
Don't need this at the moment, but wanted to say thanks anyway! This is a
really awesome thing to do, and as a nice Real Life Karma bonus you will
probably meet some really cool people.

------
joshbert
I really need help converting a Photoshop design to HTML/CSS. May I contact
you with my design and know your thoughts? Thanks in advance by the way!

~~~
RDDavies
Sure. Email is in my profile.

~~~
joshbert
I just sent you an email with my design. Thank you very much for making such a
generous offer to our community. I'll be sure to pay it forward :)

------
thedangler
how do you get fonts to look like that. I'm starting to see them all over the
place. Fonts that look like they are indented into the page.

~~~
bingaman
It's a letterpress effect, you basically use a combination of an inner shadow
and drop shadow in photoshop. There are ways of doing it with CSS as well.
It's been majorly abused already, although it's subtle enough in these
designs.

------
garrettgillas
I could really use some help with the design of the user profile pages of the
social network I'm working on. Sending an email...

------
Concours
Thanks for the offer, this sounds great, I'll drop you a mail for some design
help and feedback.

------
magic5227
Musopen.org would love some technical help if anyone is interested.

email in profile. -Aaron

~~~
phoenix24
Hey,

I can lend a helping hand, tried to reach you but could'nt find email in the
profile.

------
tjr
I don't need anything at the moment, but thank you! Do you have a portfolio
page?

~~~
RDDavies
Not at present (frowned upon by my 9-5, looking to leave, anyways, but I do
plenty of consulting on the side :)).

~~~
workhorse
Where do you live? West coast?

~~~
RDDavies
East Coast, DC area.

------
bron
Thank you so much, I have dropped you a mail for some design advice.

------
zohaibr
Thanks for the offer!

